# The Fever Bug Is Bitting Hard



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I starting looking at some new TV. This is always fun but sure can get expensive.

The Denali has done us well, but it is time to say goodbye.









I have been looking at the following: (I am sticking with GM)

06 - 2500 HD crew cab with all of the toys
07 - Avalanche with all the toys including back-up camera and nav system 
07 - Tahoe with all of the toys

Each one comes with it +/-.

The 06 with its Duramax....sweeeeet
The Av with back up camera and nav system - Displacement on demand as well
The Tahoe - I just love these trucks

Now I need this truck to tow; but also as my daily driver. The truck side I like because I can use the bed to haul stuff but a SUV is a great family truck.

Let the opinions fly.

Thor


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I chose a truck over an SUV and glad I did.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Get the F-250.









Bill


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Get the F-250.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see that as an option for good reason









Diesel is the only way to go in my opinion, for towing and daily driving power and mileage vs gas. Ford, Chevy, Dodge, GMC shop wisely.

Good luck

Bill.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thor said:


> The 06 with its Duramax....sweeeeet
> 
> The Tahoe - I just love these trucks
> 
> ...


Thor, I am like you, I need that Duramax for better towing, but it is hard to part with my Tahoe. sunny Have enjoyed it more than any vehicle I have ever owned.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Get the 2500HD Duramax.







I just bought an 05 with all the toys and just love it. And you could pull that 28' anywhere you wanted.









Leon


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

2500 Chevy Diesel.....

Get a crew cab and it will be an Avalanche with a USABLE bed.

In case people don't know, Avalanches are built on a 3/4 ton frame, thats why you have to title them at the 3/4 ton rate instead of 1/2 ton...at least here in PA.

Steve


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

My vote --> 2500HD!

But then again, I am new to this whole trailer towing, truck driving thing. Good luck with your decision.

Sounds like we need a good poll: What should Thor purchase.....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I looked at the new 07 GM trucks and they sure have a nice look to them. I am going to test drive over weekend and make up my mind. Wait I might have to DW for her opinion as well









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> In case people don't know, Avalanches are built on a 3/4 ton frame, thats why you have to title them at the 3/4 ton rate instead of 1/2 ton...at least here in PA.


I don't know about PA, but I would definately use the below info to argue with DMV if I lived there.

Avalanches were made in both a 1500 series (1/2 ton) and a 2500 series (3/4 ton). The Avalanche is basically a Suburban, with a small pickup box on the rear. Below is a list of the differences.

1500's 5.3L Vortec/4L60e transmission, 7000# GVWR (4x4)
2500's 8.1L Vortec/4L80e transmission, 8600# GVWR

I believe that GM dropped the 2500 Avalanche from the '07 line up. Having just gotten rid of a 1500, mainly because I wasn't happy with the towing, I would stay away from the Av, unless you can get a 2500, like johnp2000 has. I recommend the 2500HD, with either the 6.0L Vortec with 4.10:1 gears, or the 8.1L Vortec, or Duramax 6.6L Diesel coupled to the Allison tranny.

I would stay away from the Tahoe with the 28'er. I don't think you'll be happy with the wheel base.

Just my humble opinion.

Tim


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thor said:


> I looked at the new 07 GM trucks and they sure have a nice look to them. I am going to test drive over weekend and make up my mind. Wait I might have to DW for her opinion as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thor,

Don't forget to take you camera long on the test drive - where you can get an early pic posted of your NEW TV.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Now I need this truck to tow; but also as my daily driver. The truck side I like because I can use the bed to haul stuff but a SUV is a great family truck.

[/quote]

Let me shorten that for you AVALANCHE 2500









Anything 2500 crew cab will do.

John


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

The '07 Tahoe is one awesome vehicle. I'm sure there are TV's that may tow better.....but, man, that thing is sweet


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Let me shorten that for you AVALANCHE 2500


Just can't use that box for anything messy. I put some masons sand in mine last summer, and it got everywhere, and ruined the gasket on the midgate.

Thor, if you have any need for a pickup bed for anything like sand, mulch, or stone, you will be better off with the 2500HD. Either way, I would stay away from a 1/2 ton. If your going for an Av, I agree with John, get a 2500

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor - you know I can't give you ANY advice re: towing but.....we wouldn't trade off having an SUV for love nor money. P/ups may be able to carry bigger (ie. taller suff like frigs, wide screen TVs, etc.) but the SUV gives us more than enough BIG cargo space (we haul board lumber, mulch, bedding plants, trees, 3 dog kennels, paving stone...you name it) and have never needed more space. If we need more, we've still got the roof and - if we had to - a utility trailer. The full length roof provides a very secure bed for the canoe (with lockable racks). An SUV provides (indoor - read warm, dry - car like) seating for more bodies as well as secure cargo space for stuff you need to carry that you don't want in the open bed. I LOVED having the p/up...couldn't imagine NOT having one....and then ended up trading on the 1st of 3 Pathfinders....now we've got the 4Runner 'cuz it tows more (I know - short wheel base......). Just had to put the good word in for the oft maligned SUV!

Whatever you decide on - it'll be a new toy...and that's the BEST part! Have fun shopping


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SUV over a Truck in my opinon. We just have so much going on in our lives and hauling kids (ours and others) that a a Truck, even with extra cab, wouldn't work.

Have fun shopping!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I don't know about PA, but I would definately use the below info to argue with DMV if I lived there.
> 
> Avalanches were made in both a 1500 series (1/2 ton) and a 2500 series (3/4 ton).Â The Avalanche is basically a Suburban, with a small pickup box on the rear.Â Below is a list of the differences.
> 
> ...


The Avalanche is actually built off of a 3/4 ton p'up chassis. The only difference between a 1/2 ton Avy and 3/4 ton Avy is the upgraded springs, running gear, and engine. Brakes, cooling, everything else is the same.
That's why you only gain the 1600# going to a 3/4 ton.

The DMV here charges registration according to weight of the vehicle itself.

The Avalanche weighs in at more the 3/4 ton p'up does.

Heck, I even pay the 3/4 ton charge for my 1/2 ton because of the weight.

My registration is $82/year versus I think $50 something for a 1/2 ton.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> The Avalanche is actually built off of a 3/4 ton p'up chassis. The only difference between a 1/2 ton Avy and 3/4 ton Avy is the upgraded springs, running gear, and engine. Brakes, cooling, everything else is the same.
> That's why you only gain the 1600# going to a 3/4 ton.


I gotta differ with you on this one. The Av is built on the Suburban Chassis, in the same factory as the 'burbs "south of the border". Same wheel base, same GVWR's. Now, unless GM is building all the 'burbs and Yukon XL's on 3/4 ton chassis' too!

And think about it, your gaining a little over 3/4 of ton in GVW capacity. That is pretty substantial if you ask me.

Tim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I gotta differ with you on this one. The Av is built on the Suburban Chassis, in the same factory as the 'burbs "south of the border". Same wheel base, same GVWR's. Now, unless GM is building all the 'burbs and Yukon XL's on 3/4 ton chassis' too!
> 
> And think about it, your gaining a little over 3/4 of ton in GVW capacity. That is pretty substantial if you ask me.
> 
> ...


You are probably right...I am just going on what the guy I work part time at the Truck lot said.

I guess the increase in weight is somewhat substantial, but when you go from 7400# in a 1/2 ton p'up to 9400# in a 3/4 ton, you get the whole 1 ton increase.

Steve


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

If the SUV has been working for you and everyone is happy with that type of TV, I wouldn't switch to a pickup. If you do need to haul stuff occasionally, you can rent a pickup at Home Depot or U-Haul for $20 per day.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

2500 HD with a Duramax.

Tahoe to short for the 28 ...IMO

You could consider a good bed cover or a cap over the bed. The one thing I have noticed with my now pick up over the Suburban is less crap accumulates in the extra space.

John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Thor,

Buy the *FORD* F-350, you will be the talk of work pulling in with that thing!!!









How can that Denali be old? You just got it, change vehicles like yer underbritches....ehh

kevin


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tough decision, Thor!

Given the choices, I would go with the 2500 CrewCab, or the Tahoe, based on the truck vs. SUV choice.

Personally, I have never really cared for the old Tupperware truck!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Buy the biggest, most powerful and most expensive one, I would









Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Buy the biggest, most powerful and most expensive one, I would
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big boys = Big toys!

Gottalove it!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thor - you're my SUV towing hero. You can't change now. SUV's work better for us to haul the family and dog.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I will have to join the SUV crowd..

I love the Duramax engine, it is a blast to drive, and I am sorry Dodge and Ford fans but I think it is the best diesel out there right now.........

BUT...........as much as I love the diesel........I love the space that the SUV's give you.....If you are looking at a Tahoe, I would suggest looking at the Suburban for several reasons: 1. if you are going to use it as a tow vehicle, the longer wheelbase will let it tow better and 2. If you are going to use the third seat, you can actually sit in a Suburban back seat and have leg room.

Gary


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

go with the 2500 pickup, you can add a cap to make it an avalanche and weather tight. I have the 1500 Crew and the room for the kids is great. If you go with the diesel there are two models, 310Hp and 360Hp, I do not know the price difference but it is not much. 50 extra ponies is a + whenever towing.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> Get the F-250.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill, I was going to suggest he look at the Dodge Megacab with a diesel of course, however, Thor has already limited himself to the lower end of the truck/Suv market, so it proabably just doesn't make a difference.
















Regards, Glenn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

S U B U R B A N


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I just read up on the specs

The 07 Avalanche has

voice activated nav system and rear entertainment system








Heated windshield wiper fuild









I cannot wait to test drive them









Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Thor,
I think I can help here. Do you not also have another SUV in the family? I recall you mentioning long ago that you test towed your TT with the DWs Envoy or Trailblazer??

You've already got another family hauler.

So, go for the 2500 Crew Cab and you'll be all set when the 5'VR fever hits.

Glad to be of service.

Wayne


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Oohhhhhhh. Ahhhhhhhh
Heated windshield washer fluid?

Thor, buddy....you need that up there!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Thor,
> 
> Buy the *FORD* F-350, you will be the talk of work pulling in with that thing!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

2007 Retail Chevrolet Avalanche 1500 5dr Crew Cab 130" WB 4WD LT3 CK10936 WINDOW STICKER 2007 Chevrolet Avalanche 1500 5dr Crew Cab 130" WB 4WD LT3 Interior: 193 Ebony 5.3L/327 CID Gas V8 Exterior 1: 41U Black * 4-Speed Automatic w/OD Exterior 2: 193 41U CODE MODEL MSRP CK10936 2007 Chevrolet Avalanche 1500 5dr Crew Cab 130" WB 4WD LT3 W/A OPTIONS ___ FEDERAL AIR CONDITIONING EXCISE TAX W/A ZW9 BODY ORDERING CODE W/A ZW7 PREMIUM SMOOTH RIDE SUSPENSION PKG W/A C5W 3175 kg (7000 lb) GVWR W/A LC9 5.3L SFI FLEX-FUEL V8 VORTEC ENGINE W/ACTIVE FUEL MANAGEMENT W/A M30 4-SPEED AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION W/OD W/A GT4 3.73 REAR AXLE RATIO W/A YE9 STANDARD DECOR W/A 4 SELECT-A-UNIT (SAU) 4 W/A 1SD LT3 PREFERRED EQUIPMENT GROUP W/A QAS P265/70R17 ALL-SEASON WOL TIRES W/A AN3 FULL FEATURE FRONT BUCKET SEATS W/A __3 LEATHER SEATING SURFACES W/A ZY1 SOLID PAINT W/A UVB NAVIGATION RADIO W/VOICE RECOGNITION, REAR SEAT ENTERTAINMENT SYSTEM W/A P46 (4) 17" x 7.5" BRIGHT ALUMINUM WHEELS W/A UVC REARVIEW CAMERA SYSTEM W/A V54 BLACK ROOF MOUNTED LUGGAGE RACK W/A DPN HEATED PWR OUTSIDE REARVIEW MIRRORS W/A XA7 HEATED WASHER FLUID SYSTEM W/A CE1 RAINSENSE INTERMITTENT WIPER SYSTEM W/A SUBTOTAL W/A Advert/Adjustments W/A Destination Charge W/A TOTAL PRICE W/A Est City: - TBD - mpg Est Highway: - TBD - mpg Est Highway Cruising Range: - TBD - mi SELECTED MODEL & OPTIONS SELECTED MODEL - 2007 Retail CK10936 1500 5dr Crew Cab 130" WB 4WD LT3 Code Description MSRP CK10936 2007 Chevrolet Avalanche 1500 5dr Crew Cab 130" WB 4WD LT3 W/A SELECTED VEHICLE COLOURS - 2007 Retail CK10936 1500 5dr Crew Cab 130" WB 4WD LT3 Code Description 193 Interior: Ebony 41U Exterior 1: Black - Exterior 2: No colour has been selected. SELECTED OPTIONS - 2007 Retail CK10936 1500 5dr Crew Cab 130" WB 4WD LT3 CATEGORY Code Description MSRP AIR CONDITIONING EXCISE TAX ___ FEDERAL AIR CONDITIONING EXCISE TAX W/A BODY CODE ZW9 BODY ORDERING CODE W/A SUSPENSION PKG ZW7 PREMIUM SMOOTH RIDE SUSPENSION PKG -inc: rear dual-rate coil springs (STD)

Now that did work out too well. I tried to cut and paste the options. The 07 Avalanche and the Tahoe have the same toys. The 06 has the Duramax...I cannot wait until the weekend.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Take a deep breath and just breathe
















John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thor, in all honesty, with your TT, and the 3 trucks your looking at, to me, the only option is the 2500HD C/C with the Duramax. I'm telling you, your not going to be happy with the way the Av or the Tahoe will tow that 28+ footer. A 3/4 ton 'burb/Yukon XL would also be a good choice, but I'd stay with at least the 6.0l Vortec engine with 4:10 gears.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tim

I hear you. I feel like a kid at X-mas. I didn't sleep last night.

The drive and the the price will determine everything

Thor


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thor.......

If you were just closer to Delaware!!!!!!!!!









Gary


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok

I took all 3 trucks out for a drive....and I ordered one









All 3 trucks are very impressive and each has pros and cons for my lifestyle.

I will post a pic when she arrives.







You will see my sig pic change. I am thinking about 6 weeks.

It will be close to the 1st NE rally time frame









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice, but why the tease







.What did you order???

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

More importantly, did you take them for a test tow?? Unless of course he is pulling a Kevin, and didn' t really order one, he's just trying to get us all excited.

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Thor, in all honesty, with your TT, and the 3 trucks your looking at, to me, the only option is the 2500HD C/C with the Duramax. I'm telling you, your not going to be happy with the way the Av or the Tahoe will tow that 28+ footer. A 3/4 ton 'burb/Yukon XL would also be a good choice, but I'd stay with at least the 6.0l Vortec engine with 4:10 gears.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]94554[/snapback]​


DITTO even if he drives a Ford now









John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

The suspense is killing me, ok not really, but what'cha buy









Bill.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Come on, Thor, no holding back on us!







We came to your rescue when you needed us...go ahead, spit it out....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Come on Thor you can tell me 
I won't tell the others what you got.
I can keep a secret









Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Thor said:


> Ok
> 
> I will post a pic when she arrives.
> 
> ...


Thor,

Don't make us wait that long!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

It's okay Thor, we don't care, keep it a secret







Let's go play someplace else guys.

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Now, boys. Play nice. Mr. Thor will tell us when he's ready. Won't you, Mr. Thor?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I heard Thor just bought Kia Sorrento. Well did ya? What you buy>?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

still trying to convince the wife it was the right decision ehhh???????(should of bought a Ford)


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Musta bought a Chevy and he's ashamed....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor...show us a picture of that new Suburban. You know you want to...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

OK

April 5th. Can everyone hang on until than???? When you see the pic it will explain everything.

I think everyone will give me a







. It will be a GM product but even the Ford folks will love this one.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sure I quess we can wait till the 5th









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thor said:


> OK
> 
> It will be a GM product but even the Ford folks will love this one.
> 
> ...


Now its more confusing









John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

You bought a H1????? You're right this Ford guy would love one of those.

you're up to no good I have a feeling.........


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

*HootBob said: Sure I quess we can wait till the 5th







*

HAHALOL! You crack me up HootBob! You don't sound too convincing about being able to wait!!! LOL!
















Come on Thor! The suspense is killin' us~! The 5th is a loooooooong way away, huh HootBob?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Kodiak Crew Cab????


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor,

Congrats on the new-to-be TV! I'm sure you will love it, but I did not know the new 'vette had that kind of tow rating?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## AK-Owtbak (Mar 12, 2006)

Sounds like you've got plenty of advice already. But here's my 2cents:
I test drove the Avalanche once, and I really didn't like the blind spots behind the driver's left shoulder and in the back right corner of the cab. I didn't feel like I had the field of vision that you should have (especially when towing). 
Go with the 2500 HD, that would be my choice. 
Good luck shopping.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is a TV of choice



















Did I say TV or TbV










TV - tow vehicle or should I say Tow behind Vechile









Anyone guess what it is?

Thor


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Seems like I heard Thor say that he would announce on April 5. Here it is April 6 and all we have seen is a tow-behind car.

C'mon Thor, give us the skinny. We can take it (I guess we can anyway).

Bill


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Is that the Solstice? Nice.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sweet looking ride Thor









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Close

It is a 07 Saturn Sky

















Actually it is not mine. I got to borrowed it for a couple of days. Sorry for not posting on the 5th...I was driving to Perth and back for coffee. (6hrs round trip)









I bought an 07 Avalanche. I should get in May. I know I am going to get all kinds of comments. We sold my DW's minivan and bought and SUV so I really wanted a truck. The ride of the 07 vs the 06 Durmax won me out.

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

It has finally come in!!!! My new toy







As you can tell I have been a little slow posting - Driving my truck around trying to figure out all of the options.

I decided on a 07 Avalanche with all of the toys and is geared for towing including the special mirrors that extend out as well. Other options of note: Voice activated Nav System, Back-up Camera, DVD Player, Heat windshield fuild, leather, Displacement on Demand, and E85 fuel.










I can hardly wait to pull the Outback

This has to be the coolest feature yet. I just tried it out. I did not have the receiver in the hitch. I tried backing up to my utility trailer and I was bang on. You can see the hitch and ball


















Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

NICE


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thor,

Great looking rig. I just got to drive one of the 2007's and the ride is so nice....

I had a customer ask if they would be able to use the back up camera for hooking up their trailer and I haven't had a chance to try it yet.

Congrads on the new truck.

Gary


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Sa-weet!!!!

Looks like an awesome rig.

I'm anxious to see how the DoD works for towing.

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice Thor








Congrats, Good Luck & Enjoy









You deserve it!
Tami


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Very nice. What covers are available for the back? Also like the grill much better than '06. The Chevy dealer near me said the PU's will have the "Robotic Look" as he called it just like the '07 Tahoes. Hope not.

Hunter-70 my guess is that it will never be in 4 cyl mode while towing, however when you are not towing you will get some good benefit which is a very good step in the right direction.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Awesome looking TV there Thor








I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Great choice of tv. Ok so I'm a little biased









John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thor,

What can I say? Nice TV! Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Great new ride, Thor!









You know, I bet by summer '07 - say around the Canada Day (or even the Fourth of July) - after you get it broken in, you will be about ready to get that bad boy out on a long trip so that it can really stretch it's legs!

Hmm, where could you go?.....

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Nice Thor!

Umm 20 degrees !!??!! doesn't it ever get warm up there?? LMAO

I should post pictures of my new dually


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Very nice TV thor
I like all the options you got
Can't wait to check that bad boy out at the next rally









Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice!! enjoy Thor









Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone your there nice comments.









The DOD works seemlessly. You cannot tell when the truck is in 4 or 8 cylinder mode. I am totally impressed. The only way you can tell is if you set the display to show truck info; a V8 or V4 will be displayed.

I drove on the hwy for about an hour at 110 km/h and avg. 10.4 l/100km. The truck stayed in V4 most of the time.







My Minivan did around 9.7 l/100km. I think towing will be around 22 l/100km.

I just figured out 2 new options - Rain sensor wipers







and active headlamps? Still haven't figure this one out yet. Yeh I know, just read the manual, but it is not as much fun as simply playing with it.









Big write-up in the paper (Kevin) regarding ethonal fuel (only one station in Ontario)







but the industry is looking at expanding the number of stations to 2







(just kidding) The emissions are supposed to less than a hybrid if you use E85 fuel. The cost is also cheaper but apparently you use more fuel. Start buying shares in Corn or Sugar Cane.

I will be pulling the Outback next weekend so I will let everyone how the new truck handles.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Thor,

Insider investment tip, invest in the future cellulose plants making E85, that is eventually where the market will be (I don't invest, just read that).

Can yo send me that write-up article?

Must be nice to have a E85 station, I would have to make my own at home.

Nice looking ride there Rockefeller







Not sure I will fit in at Niagara Falls with my old truck. Maybe Mike and I can park side-by-side.

kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't forget Steve, and the SS Valdez.

Nice Av Thor. I didn't realize that Chevy was going with the new SUV body style on the Av too. It looks sharp.

Tim


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Thor, opinions are like - well, you know what they're like. Now that we're fulltiming, recognizing that your situation is different, I wouldn't trade that diesel for the charms of the other nominees. It is just sweet to slip it into tow/haul, engage the cruise, and watch that Allison keep it between 1700 and 2100, up hill and down dale, all day long. Ever been on I-70, eastbound, just leaving Junction City, KS? Big ol' smile, topping that at 58, set at 60, still in fifth....

Slug - on the road, here and there, beer for breakfast if I want it...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> The DOD works seemlessly.


Man! For a minute there I thought you were refering to the Department of Defense, and had to wonder 'What drugs is he on?'









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kevin

I will pull the article from my recycling bin and mail it to you. It is only newspaper recycling so it will be clean.

Slug

I know that you acnnot beat a diesel when it comes to towing however; the truck is my everyday vehicle as well so I had to trade a few things. The Duramax and Allison trany are about an extra $8000. The real test will be on our major trip this year. We will be touching each of the the great lakes.

Maybe I will save my pennies for the next one.

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Update after the 1st pull.

I am sooooooooooo happy














The truck performed even better than I hoped.






























1st of all the rear camera is a awesome - Ball & receiver view is bang on in the screen. DW lost one of her many jobs.









Ride and handling - smooth as silk
Pulling - The truck really shined - Horsepower and torque must have increased because I could go as fast as I dared to go.

Fuel - The best part.

I did a round trip of 200km on the hwy doing 120km/h and avg was 10.4 l/100km which I believe is 27mpg. Now that was only me in the truck and carry nothing.

The is past weekend I was loaded pulling the Outback.
Avg speed just over 100 km/h both ways (all highway relatively flat) The tach was just over 2100 rpm. and I was in tow/haul mode.

Avg fuel use there was 18.4 l/100km and return trip was 19.2 l/100km. The difference is more than likely the wind.







or alot less beer







I did notice that the truck switched into V4 mode on slight down grades. I never thought the truck would switch to 4 cylinder mode while towing.

The best I got out of my old truck was 21-22 l/100km.

Summary

2 thumbs up
















Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Right on, Thor!

Glad to hear the new rig tows as well as it looks.









Question... Where is the camera mounted? High on the tailgate, or down at license plate level? Any parallax problem when lining up the hitch?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Doug

They did a great job with the camera. The view and the detail are outstanding. I can see the ball and receiver right down to the end of my driveway in colour. Aligning the ball to the receiver was a snap. I did check the height just to see if I can tell via the monitor. You can even notice the height difference. The camera is a pin hole stye camera located just under the tailgate handle. Another bonus is that the tailgate is spring loaded...opening and closing the tailgate can be done with one hand.

If you are interested I will take pics of the following:

Rear of the truck to see camera position
Pic of ball and receiver and a pic of the same view in the monitor
Anything else you wish.

Sorry to take up so much bandwidth - but GM did a really awesome job with the new truck line-up.

Thor


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

l/km, what the heck is that
















Nice lookin ride Thor! One thing I will say, is make sure you turn off the auto wipers in the carwash! My boss already broke his by not doing this.

Bill


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> Nice lookin ride Thor! One thing I will say, is make sure you turn off the auto wipers in the carwash! My boss already broke his by not doing this.
> 
> Bill
> [snapback]121025[/snapback]​


Now THATS some good advice


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WAcamper said:


> Grunt0311 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice lookin ride Thor! One thing I will say, is make sure you turn off the auto wipers in the carwash! My boss already broke his by not doing this.
> ...


HAHAHA...I can just see them coming on and getting pulverized by car wash...Yikes!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Bill

l/100km = liters per 100km - metric way of saying mpg

actually it is how many gallons it takes to drive 100 miles.

mph - the higher the number the better
l/100km - the lower the number the better

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thor, I just did some math, and I think you numbers are a little off.

10.4 liters = 2.74 Gallons
100km= 62.1 miles

62.1 miles/ 2.74 gallons = 22.6 mpg. Still impressive when you consider that with my Avalanche, the best mileage I ever got without the trailer is 19 mpg, in the South Carolina low country, with no hills.

I would get about 9.5 mpg towing which works out to about 24.75 L/100km, so let us know how that works out.

Tim

My bad, I just re-read you post, and see that you have towed already. For all that are interested, Thor's towing numbers are

18.4l/100km=12.7 mpg
19.2l/100km=12.2 mpg

Both very impressive numbers for a gasser. I'm getting that towing with the oil burner in Ex.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tim

Thanks for the correction - I just took a guess at it. I should have done the math.








Next trip is to the US, I will switch the truck's computer over the te english system and read the stats directly from the truck.

edited June 15

Tim

I just checked the milage on the price label and the label states 27 mph highway and 18 mpg city. I did the conversion and got 10.5 l/100km and 15 l/100km. I was scratch my head how this is possible.....and after many hours I think I got it.

We have 3 measurements for volume

litres
US gal
Imp gal

In Canada, I think we use Imp gal







Does anyone know for sure?

Thor


----------

